# Hockey13 hits his first thousand



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, chuck..


----------



## Jana337

Mensch, das war aber schnell!

Sono lieta di vederti tanto spesso nei forum che gestisco. 

Immer freundlich und kompetent. Continua pure! 

Jana


----------



## lsp

First third of a hat trick? Let's hope so, you make the IE team stronger. Keep 'em coming, Hockey.


----------



## elroy

Though we don't always agree, 
I appreciate having you around to offer enthusiastic advice in *English Only* - 
and to share regional peculiarities in *German*. 
I don't hang out in *Italian-English* too much, 
but I'm sure you're just as helpful there as everywhere else. ​ 
*ألف مبروك*​


----------



## Hockey13

Wow...thanks everybody. This is my first post toward 2,000 and I hope it will be as interesting as the first bunch. Special thanks to...

Paul - Means a lot to be recognized from such a proficient member of the I-E forum. Your English, as I'm sure I've said before, is excellent...I'd say even better than my Italian professor's at WFU.

Jana - Danke sehr für deine freundlichen Wörter. Es bedeutet mir sehr viel!

*L*sp - Grazie MILLE! Sei un gran auito nel I-E forum come imparo italiano.

Elroy - How does one become so proficient at so many languages by 22?!? Although I may disagree with you at times, I do it out of total respect for your abilities.


----------



## Trina

Congratulations! I always enjoy reading your contributions. Can't wait for the next thousand.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Hockey!  Avanti col italiano!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, Hockey! I always enjoy your contributions in EO!


----------



## Ralf

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum ersten Tausender ... und weiterhin viel Spaß im WRF.

Ralf


----------



## jester.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## heidita

Oh, hier darf mal wieder Deutsch gespochen werden!! Man sieht Dich überall, Hockey!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## cheshire

Your help always raises me...up!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSHOCKEY ! *​


----------



## MAVERIK

*congratulations *


----------



## Hakro

Congratulations!

I knew that hockey players come quickly but you were quicker than I coud imagine!

Hakro


----------



## Hockey13

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hockey13

Hakro said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I knew that hockey players come quickly but you were quicker than I coud imagine!
> 
> Hakro


 
What do you mean by THAT?!?  To the best of my knowledge, I've never had an intimate moment with someone from Finland! Haha!

Jk


----------



## ireney

And to think I was just musing about a post of yours and how I enjoyed it!  Lucky I decided to drop by this section. For me obviously so I can thank you and congratulate you


----------



## Thomas1

Hockey, accept my congratulations too for your helpful posts in EO forum. Thanks a lot for them. 

Tom


----------



## Saoul

That was quick, wasn't it?
Congratulation, Hockey. May the schwarz be with you.


----------



## Hockey13

Grazie and danke to all of you! I always appreciate an Italian making a Spaceballs joke!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And obviously his mind is as sharp as his skates ..............

To quote Red Green,  "Keep your stick on the ice - we're all in this together".

Congratulations and thanks,
Chaska


----------

